# MA - Marquis Tree Service is hiring



## MarquisTree (Nov 27, 2012)

Marquis Tree Service looking to hire motivated line clearance bucket operators, crane operators, Climbers, and Groundmen
Requirements: 
Class B CDL with air brakes 
Drug Free 
knowledge of, and ability to make proper pruning cuts 
ISA or MCA a plus. 

We offer top notch equipment, 401K (with company match)paid vacation, health insurance, paid holidays, paid sick day and pay above industry standard. We don't need to fill thousands of trucks. We are willing to pay for the best, but we expect quality and production in return. If you want to just be a number and get lost in the crowd this job isn't for you. If you want to be compensated and noticed for your hard work send me a pm or email your resume to [email protected]

David 
Marquis Tree Service
Tree Removal Service | Marquis Tree Trimming Service - Lexington,Waltham Burlington, MA
(781) 860-9618


----------



## deevo (Nov 28, 2012)

MarquisTree said:


> Marquis Tree Service looking to hire motivated line clearance bucket operators, crane operators, Climbers, and Groundmen
> Requirements:
> Class B CDL with air brakes
> Drug Free
> ...



You guys have some nice equipment there David, say hi to Justin for us.


----------



## MarquisTree (Dec 11, 2012)

MarquisTree said:


> Marquis Tree Service looking to hire motivated line clearance bucket operators, crane operators, Climbers, and Groundmen
> Requirements:
> Class B CDL with air brakes
> Drug Free
> ...


Bump


----------



## closetoreality (Dec 12, 2012)

i called, left message. quick background, i logged here in NH, ran a skidder and felled. 

Available until noon daily, not a practical schedule but I have HVAC schooling daily 12 - 6. If your looking for consistent, reliable help from someone who has thrown a tree or two around in the woods let me know. No CDL though, but more than willing to get it if hired. Probably as a groundsman, one thing I don't have much time in is being up in a bucket.

No hard feelings if your looking for full timers, just throwing it out there.


----------



## arborjockey (Dec 12, 2012)

Pay above industry standards. The standard is set by ASsplung, Davey, Barlett. Why is pay so top secret in this biz?


----------



## matthew lee (Jan 9, 2014)

Are you guys still looking for personnel? I will email my resume over.


----------



## MarquisTree (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry, haven't signed in here in awhile. We are still hiring.


----------

